# Cranberry Wine



## Wade E

*6 Gallon recipe*
21 lbs – Previously Frozen and Thawed Cranberries
15 lbs – White Table Sugar
1 – Red Grape Concentrate
6 tsp – Yeast Nutrient
3 tsp – Yeast Energizer
¼ tsp – Liquid Pectic Enzyme
¼ tsp – K-Meta
1 ½ tsp – Tannin
5 Gallons - Water
Pour 1 gallon of warm water in 7.9 gallon primary bucket or bigger.
Add K-meta, Tannin, Yeast Energizer, Yeast Nutrient, and Grape Concentrate and stir well. Put all fruit in fermenting bag and squeeze over primary to extract most of juices and then put bag in primary. Pour the 1 gallon of boiling water with all dissolved sugar over fruit. Fill the rest of the way with remainder of room temp water and check SG, it should have a SG of around 1.085 give or take a little, if more then add a little more water, if less then add a little more dissolved sugar in small amount of water as sugars from fruit can vary a little. Let sit for 12 hours with lid loose or with a cloth covering bucket with elastic band or string tied around so as that not to sag in must. After those 12 hours add your Pectic Enzyme and wait another 12 hours while also adjusting your must temp to around 75 degrees. After those twelve hours, pitch your yeast either by sprinkling yeast, dehydrating yeast per instructions on back of yeast Sachet, or by making a yeast starter a few hours prior to the 12 hour mark. At this point either leave primary lid off with the cloth again, place lid on loose or snap the lid shut with airlock. Punch down cap twice daily to get all fruit under the liquid level. When SG reaches 1.015, rack to 6 gallon carboy and let finish fermenting with bung and airlock attached. When wine is done fermenting, (check a few days in a row to make sure SG does not change and SG should be around .998 or less) you can stabilize by adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta and 3 tsps of Potassium Sorbate and degas your wine thoroughly. You can now sweeten your wine if you like by using simple syrup which consists of 2 cups of sugar and 1 cup of boiling water or by using a juice or frozen concentrate. I typically take 2 quarts of an alike juice and simmer on stove at medium heat with lid off until its 1/3 its original size and let it cool to room temp and then add slowly to taste. Be careful not to over sweeten. At this point you can use a fining agent or let it clear naturally. Once clear, rack into clean vessel and bulk age more adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta at 3 month intervals or add ¼ tsp k-meta and bottle age for at least 3 months and enjoy. Longer aging will give you a better wine so save a few bottles till at least 1 year mark so you can truly see what this wine can aspire to.


----------



## arcticsid

Wade, have you made this recipe?

I have 8 1/2 pounds of cranberries and 1 1/2 gallons of cranberry/pomegranite juice(ocean spray brand pre mix)

Was thinking about adjusting this recipe to make 4 gallons.


Thoughts?
Troy


----------



## CellaredGnome

I was considering the Idea of a Cranberry pomegranite recipe as well as I have sampled the ocean spray stuff before and love it.


----------



## Wade E

Just ake sure there is no sorbate or benzoate added to the juice or whatever you use, Cranberry can be tough already as it and Blueberry naturally produce benzoate so any added after that will just make it very hard or impossible to ferment.


----------



## St Allie

I made rhubarb/cranberry and strawberry/ cranberry early in the year.. both lmid-blush wines obviously,

well worth making in my opinion and have been bottled 10 months before opening.

will definately do both again this coming year.

Allie


----------



## Tom

I made a Cranberry/Raspberry wine. == VERY refreshing !


----------



## CellaredGnome

What I have found is that the wine is so good that I have difficulty letting it age properly. The Strawberry/Rhubarb Melomel I made started off with 30 bottles upon completion and within a week was already down to 19 (due as much to my family as myself). I suspect that the Cranberry/Pomegranate I am going to do will have a similar problem.


----------



## St Allie

I used up my frozen supply of raspberries into a gin based liqueur Tom..

so much better than the strawberry liqueur.. you have to give it a try.

Allie


----------



## Mud

Can cranberry wine be made with fried cranberries?


----------



## St Allie

you fry cranberries? whatever for? 

Allie


----------



## Mud

Uh...dried. Oops.


----------



## St Allie

Lmao!

hahahha

I wondered..

hey dried should be fine.. you going to soak them and reconstitute them before making the wine?

I usually use frozen cranberries from the supermarket, when they're on special.

Allie


----------



## Mud

Yeah. My wife bought a bunch for Thanksgiving dinner, forgot, and bought more. So we have 3 or 4 bags of Ocean Spray cranberries just hanging out. Might as well ferment them.


----------



## Wade E

Go for it, they make an excellent wine. Ill have to send you some Mud. Maybe next shipment after the capper, caps, and bubbly gets to ya!


----------



## Mud

We're going to have to set up a schedule of some sort.  'Course, I have to catch up on selection first.


----------



## Wade E

Dont worry, ill be wanting more honey!


----------



## Mud

WhooHoo! Turns out those cranberries were fresh, not dried. But the grocery store has 'em buy one get one. $14 for 21 lbs. Gonna buy a bunch and freeze them until I can get to this.


----------



## Denny32

*Wild Highbush Cranberry?*

Greetings Everyone,
Today when picking Choke Cherries I found a lot of Highbush Cranberries. Has anyone tried using these with the same "Sticky" recipe?


----------



## Joe Callow

If I have 40lbs of cranberries, can I use all of them for a 6gallon batch, and use less water and sugar?


----------



## Tom

Save some for a f-pac. When starting make sure you have a LARGE starter as Cranberry is hard to start. Add sugar to 1.080


----------



## NSwiner

Using a slurry helps with the cranberries also or it did the juices I used .


----------



## hedgerow-wine

I have just started fermenting 2 gallons of cranberry&raspberry juice wine.
i got the fruit juice from LiDL supermarket,it doze not cost a lot of  
to make this very nice wine.


----------



## bakervinyard

*S.G. way to high on cranberry wine*



Wade E said:


> *6 Gallon recipe*
> 21 lbs – Previously Frozen and Thawed Cranberries
> 15 lbs – White Table Sugar
> 1 – Red Grape Concentrate
> 6 tsp – Yeast Nutrient
> 3 tsp – Yeast Energizer
> ¼ tsp – Liquid Pectic Enzyme
> ¼ tsp – K-Meta
> 1 ½ tsp – Tannin
> 5 Gallons - Water
> Pour 1 gallon of warm water in 7.9 gallon primary bucket or bigger.
> Add K-meta, Tannin, Yeast Energizer, Yeast Nutrient, and Grape Concentrate and stir well. Put all fruit in fermenting bag and squeeze over primary to extract most of juices and then put bag in primary. Pour the 1 gallon of boiling water with all dissolved sugar over fruit. Fill the rest of the way with remainder of room temp water and check SG, it should have a SG of around 1.085 give or take a little, if more then add a little more water, if less then add a little more dissolved sugar in small amount of water as sugars from fruit can vary a little. Let sit for 12 hours with lid loose or with a cloth covering bucket with elastic band or string tied around so as that not to sag in must. After those 12 hours add your Pectic Enzyme and wait another 12 hours while also adjusting your must temp to around 75 degrees. After those twelve hours, pitch your yeast either by sprinkling yeast, dehydrating yeast per instructions on back of yeast Sachet, or by making a yeast starter a few hours prior to the 12 hour mark. At this point either leave primary lid off with the cloth again, place lid on loose or snap the lid shut with airlock. Punch down cap twice daily to get all fruit under the liquid level. When SG reaches 1.015, rack to 6 gallon carboy and let finish fermenting with bung and airlock attached. When wine is done fermenting, (check a few days in a row to make sure SG does not change and SG should be around .998 or less) you can stabilize by adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta and 3 tsps of Potassium Sorbate and degas your wine thoroughly. You can now sweeten your wine if you like by using simple syrup which consists of 2 cups of sugar and 1 cup of boiling water or by using a juice or frozen concentrate. I typically take 2 quarts of an alike juice and simmer on stove at medium heat with lid off until its 1/3 its original size and let it cool to room temp and then add slowly to taste. Be careful not to over sweeten. At this point you can use a fining agent or let it clear naturally. Once clear, rack into clean vessel and bulk age more adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta at 3 month intervals or add ¼ tsp k-meta and bottle age for at least 3 months and enjoy. Longer aging will give you a better wine so save a few bottles till at least 1 year mark so you can truly see what this wine can aspire to.



Started making a cranberry wine with this recipe. Added the 15 pounds of sugar stired well took a S.G. reading @ 1.104. I'm at about 6 1/2 gallons of water. Should I add water to get down to 1.085- 1.090. Yeast Im useing is K1-V1116, will ferment to about 18% ABV. If I ferment to .998 I'll come out at about 13.6%.


----------



## Jewels

Can I use welches frozen grape juice in place of the red concentrate? If so how many cans would you recommend for a 6 gal batch?


----------



## hedgerow-wine

I would use 1lt per gallon


----------



## photoactivist

I'm making a similar recipe for cranberry wine, but instead of using grape concentrate, I'm using golden raisins.
I've also included a few spices for added aroma. Cloves have given an amazing scent.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Jewels, 3 cans makes a light taste, 4 cans per gallon is much better.
24 for a 6 gallon batch...


----------



## Jewels

Wow! thanks, I never would have guessed I would need to add that much grape with all those cranberries!


----------

